# College lesbian defeats men for honor homecoming King



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

She describes this as a positive step.... for whom and what group?

:eyeroll:

--------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/03/07/lesbia ... index.html

She's the homecoming king

3.07.06
Hood College lesbian defeats three men for honor

FREDERICK, Maryland (AP) -- Hood College is reviewing its homecoming rules after a lesbian was crowned king, a college official said.

Jennifer Jones, the 21-year-old senior who beat out three men for the honor, said the crowning was a positive step for the private liberal arts college.

"It is cool that Hood allows people to be themselves," Jones told The Frederick News-Post. "If people didn't want me to be king, they wouldn't have nominated me and voted for me." (Watch Jennifer Jones on why it's good to be the king -- 1:30)

Jones, of Newark, Delaware, received 64 of 169 votes cast for king last month.

More than two weeks after Jones was crowned, criticism and praise were still rippling through the 2,100-student campus in western Maryland.

"She is not a man," said Singleton Newman, a 22-year-old senior who was nominated for queen. "It is a gender issue, and she is a woman."

Santo Provenzano, 21, who competed for king, said Jones' selection made the event seem like a joke. "It discourages guys from wanting to take part in the future," he said.

Donald Miller, Hood's student activities director, said all homecoming events will be reviewed and possibly changed. "We will look at what students want Hood's homecoming to be," he said.

It was only the second annual homecoming for the school. Men started attending Hood in 1971 but the school didn't become fully coeducational until 2003 when men were permitted to live on campus for the first time.

Jones tried to run for homecoming prince last year, but a student committee wouldn't let her on the ballot even though she had gathered the required number of signatures on nominating petitions.

Miller said a rule change this year abolished the petitions and required that candidates be nominated by student ballots.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It makes sense when it is a woman's school that men? attend. So that's where the gurly boys come from.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm thinking that if she couldn't be crowned king of a country in real life, she shouldn't be allowed to be king of homecoming. I would hope this means that a guy will be running for homecoming queen next year, and he better win! The University of North Dakota let a guy be homecoming queen a couple of years ago, but that was just a joke, there was a chick queen too.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

exactly what a joke!!

mens golf, boyscouts, mens hockey, homecoming queens wanting to be kings, blah blah blah.. ......

whats next, a woman suing the state because she wants to use the mens bathroom???


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I think us guys have to push for equal rights(time repeating itself in reverse), pretty soon we will not be able to vote......... :eyeroll:


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Now I'm really confused!Technically, I'm a Lesbian trapped in a man's body.......does that mean I could or couldn't run for homecoming king at this mickey mouse school!


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Sounds like she is just a sh.t stirrer to me. She applied and was turned down at another event at the school to be a "prince." Then she ran to be a king. Even if she is a lesbian and wants to be a bull, that is up to her, but she is still a female. uke:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> lesbian was crowned king


What was the shape of the crown? :roll:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

my guess is it would be vagina shaped


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

My dear god, whats next a women president, lol. As long as she's not a Democrat, I might be able to adjust after 4 years, lol. Let all hope not.


----------



## duckdowner07 (Mar 8, 2006)

this post is a disgrace to this site talk about hunting man your starrting to sound like that duckmasterdrew kid ewwww. uke:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

No matter her sexual preference, she is still technically a female. She could run for king and get queen, I suppose like if Hillary wins, Bill will become the first man, not the first woman.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> Bill will become the first man
> 
> 
> > to have a long line of interns in the oral, oops, Oval Office. :lol:


----------



## wyley (Mar 7, 2006)

Ranger_Compact said:


> I'm thinking that if she couldn't be crowned king of a country in real life, she shouldn't be allowed to be king of homecoming. I would hope this means that a guy will be running for homecoming queen next year, and he better win! The University of North Dakota let a guy be homecoming queen a couple of years ago, but that was just a joke, there was a chick queen too.


Sounds like a fairy to me.

Im surprised people had a problem with college lesbians


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard


 I agree :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> to have a long line of interns in the oral, oops, Oval Office.


Better a failed affair than a failed war, eh? But I'll save that for the politics forum.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

honkbuster3 said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard
> ...


 :beer:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Madison I hope you are right 8)


----------

